
Why LEDs Are Better Than Halogen Bulbs – KODAK LED - arpingajjar
https://www.kodakledlighting.com/blogs/news/why-leds-are-better-than-halogen-bulbs
======
Frenchgeek
7\. They can come with automatic disassembly: sometimes manufacturers pack up
the electronics so thightly, heat get trapped enough to melt the hot glue
keeping it all together.

8\. They age very fast: The LEDs themselves may last for 30 years, but don't
expect them to still be as bright after one (if the capacitors don't give out
first).

